
Mend – Connecting with Former Employees - eupedromasid
Recover knowledge about legacy systems by getting help from ex-employees and earn money by doing it.<p>You can access it here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;3idcdhi
======
phyzome
Why are you hiding it behind a bitly link?

~~~
greenyoda
For the curious, the bit.ly link points to:
[https://eupedromasid.wixsite.com/website](https://eupedromasid.wixsite.com/website)

